# Recommend App for resizing images



## Ezekiel3626 (Mar 3, 2007)

I would like some help with attaching images in posts. I realize the max size for gif. and jpeg. files is 19.5 kb, but I have tried attaching a gif. file with size of 6.97 kb, and error message resulted saying that the file exceeded the quota by 981.2 kb. Perhaps I am doing something wrong. Any advice or recommendations for optimization freeware ?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 3, 2007)

Wow, that image must be humongous.

Here's a nice utility that does it online for you:
http://www.resize2mail.com/

Is this a picture of your own that you're trying to attach to display? Another way of doing this is to upload it to photobucket.com or to imageshack.us for free and link to it externally. Usually, there's no sense in attaching a file it you can link to it externally.


----------



## Ezekiel3626 (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks for the link, sir. Actually, the file was just simply an Atlanta Braves logo that I had optimized and converted from a jpeg to a gif. The properties stated that it was 6.97 kb. I will try the options you suggested.


----------



## Chris (Mar 3, 2007)

I always use MS Paint. 

Image - > Stretch/Skew

I use photobucket.com and putfile.com to host photos and videos online.


----------



## Davidius (Mar 3, 2007)

GIMP is open source image editing software that has a whole lot of features. It's not quite as good as Photoshop but I haven't seen any better freeware. You can find it at http://www.gimp.org/.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Mar 3, 2007)

Ezekiel3626 said:


> Thanks for the link, sir. Actually, the file was just simply an Atlanta Braves logo that I had optimized and converted from a jpeg to a gif. The properties stated that it was 6.97 kb. I will try the options you suggested.




I could be wrong, but I don't think such logos are permitted on this site. We promote confessionalism after all.  

The best way to attach images is to find the image on a site (usually they are already shrunk to a proper webpage size). Then right click on the image and copy the url address from the properties and paste it into the vBulletin "insert image" tool when creating your post.


----------



## crhoades (Mar 3, 2007)

Microsoft has a free power toy that allows you to rightclick on pictures and resize them. Beats paint. http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/digitalphotography/learnmore/tips/eschelman2.mspx


----------



## Herald (Mar 3, 2007)

Ezekiel3626 said:


> Thanks for the link, sir. Actually, the file was just simply an Atlanta Braves logo that I had optimized and converted from a jpeg to a gif. The properties stated that it was 6.97 kb. I will try the options you suggested.



The Braves?  *blech*


----------



## Herald (Mar 3, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Wow, that image must be humongous.
> 
> Here's a nice utility that does it online for you:
> http://www.resize2mail.com/
> ...



Rich - thank for the links. They'll be helpful to me with other apps.


----------



## Ezekiel3626 (Mar 3, 2007)

ChristopherPaul said:


> I could be wrong, but I don't think such logos are permitted on this site. We promote confessionalism after all.


  good one!

 Thanks for your input, guys (except for Bill and his confused disgust with an obvious baseball powerhouse   )


----------

